# Newbie With BM



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Hello folks
Posted up on main page,but thought i drop in by here also.

Found this ace forum by another member

Amazed at how much info is available here

I have a BMW 330CI Sport Convertibe and its Orient Blue
The paint work is doing my head in at moment,so trying to get on top of all the swirls and Light Scratches

Look forward to spending loads of time (and money) Here.

BTW Any BMW Owners from Scotland that are free of Sunday 30th April
The BMW Car Club Scottish Region are holding a meet at The Wheel Inn,Scone,Perthshire from 2pm
Total BMW Are coming up to do a feature,so feel free to pop along (I know a few of you are already coming)
More details can be found Here


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Lovely car, welcome to the site! :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to the site mate


----------



## Drew (Apr 12, 2006)

hello and welcome. I have only been a member for a few weeks but thanks to the tips and hints my cars looking better after checking out this site.


----------



## john185k (Mar 14, 2006)

welcome mate.


----------



## ayr320cdmsport04 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Pete,
I found this forum week or so ago also and i`ve chatted wiv u on bmw forums,hope 2 make one of the meets soon as long as it falls in my days off.
looking into getting a porter cable buy dont know if worth the money due 2 all pads etc u need if its only 4 my own car!:buffer:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

pete330 said:


> I have a BMW 330CI Sport Convertibe and its Orient Blue
> The paint work is doing my head in at moment,so trying to get on top of all the swirls and Light Scratches


Dont you worry, we'll have your paint looking flawless, and i might even let you do a bit of it :buffer: :lol:


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Clark said:


> Dont you worry, we'll have your paint looking flawless, and i might even let you do a bit of it :buffer: :lol:


Here`s hoping Clark:thumb:


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

ayr320cdmsport04 said:


> Hi Pete,
> I found this forum week or so ago also and i`ve chatted wiv u on bmw forums,hope 2 make one of the meets soon as long as it falls in my days off.
> looking into getting a porter cable buy dont know if worth the money due 2 all pads etc u need if its only 4 my own car!:buffer:


Hi Mate 
Coming on 30th to The Wheel Inn at Scone,Perthshire?

Every BM owner in Scotland should try and come along


----------



## geri (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Pete, i've just joined too, great site isn't it :thumb: Really like your car, lovely colour


----------



## DavidR (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey very nice bmw, im also interested in this meet for bmw owners.

I have a E39 witch i am planning on gettin looking nice, its only a 520 as am only 20, was fed up being called chav in my golf gti lol

Is the bmw meet open to all owners or is it performce cars mainly.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

DavidR said:


> Hey very nice bmw, im also interested in this meet for bmw owners.
> 
> I have a E39 witch i am planning on gettin looking nice, its only a 520 as am only 20, was fed up being called chav in my golf gti lol
> 
> Is the bmw meet open to all owners or is it performce cars mainly.


No its opened to All BMW Enthusiasts
You dont have to be a member of THe BMW Car Club to come along to our meets
There is a wide selection of guys and grils in the club
some with classics and some with Modified monsters (But very few of them thankfully)

If you want more info come on over for a chat on the Scottish Region
www.bmwcarclubforum.co.uk


----------



## ayr320cdmsport04 (Apr 17, 2006)

pete330 said:


> Hi Mate
> Coming on 30th to The Wheel Inn at Scone,Perthshire?
> 
> Every BM owner in Scotland should try and come along


Working m8! my week starts on a sun! i`ve jus had 5 days off but get this ev 3rd week so hoping a meet falls on my long rest period sometime!
Plus now weve seen this forum we have 2 get a Porter Cable and get our beemers gleamin! lol:lol:

Would b good if we could meet up at detailing meet as i`m sure the lads on here would give us a pc "demo" (hopefully on our cars  )
:buffer: :car: :buffer: :car: (fleeing in cars 4rom all us novice pc`ers!):lol:
:buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer:


----------



## Allan (Jan 7, 2006)

Welcome Pete. Car was lookin good at the meet, never got round to talking to you as there seemed to be millions of people round you everytime I came up your end. Next time mate . Need to get some pics up and show everyone what they missed on Sunday. Ill post mine once i get my fone from Gems bag


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

No Worries Allan

Beemers everywhere:lol:


----------

